

NYPD launches new analytics tool for fighting terror, crime - criticalmass
http://www.it-networks.org/news/nypd-launches-new-analytics-tool-for-fighting-terror-crime

======
alexhawdon
"Data from cameras will be purged every 30 days" ... "the NYPD can not only
track a suspect’s car in the city, but also determine where the vehicle might
have been the preceding days, weeks and even months"

So, which is it?

Also, radiation detectors?! Surely they've just been thrown in as a bit of a
joke/toy. Gun shot detectors would perhaps be a more sensible addition.

Putting the privacy considerations aside there's a lot of potential utility in
systems like this. Robust person recognition and tracking from camera to
camera could be really useful.

~~~
Zikes
"Data from cameras will be purged every 30 days unless there is a reason to
keep it longer."

------
forgotAgain
So now when someone posts a video of the police breaking the law the police
will be able to track them down.

------
Piskvorrr
Also, Think Of The Children! I'd say "disseminating terror and thus securing
funding" is the actual goal. (Terror, terrorism, same thing, right?)

